
Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Pagination - oftenwrong
https://www.hezmatt.org/~mpalmer/blog/2018/12/12/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-pagination.html
======
GordonS
> The number of items on a page is fixed for one result set.

Erm... isn't it? I can't think of any time when I've ever wanted to change the
page size mid-way through enumerating a result set.

